# Endless wave of illegal immigrants



## Davey Jones (Jul 15, 2014)

Endless wave of illegal immigrants floods Rio Grande valley.
This picture should tell a lot of who is coming in here free of charge. Whats with those V signs?
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/07/1...-illegal-immigrants-floods-rio-grande-valley/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2014)

Peace?


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 15, 2014)

In some respects the same old stuff. They say it takes these illegal border crossers 30-45 days to make the journey north. This story was breaking by May although some say the surge or increased started in January. Just think if they had reacted right away and the news of National Guard patrolling and immediate on site deportations made it south of the border. Better yet a very public announcement of no automatic amnesty. And it has to be made clear to potential border crossers down south is that they are considered to be anything from a criminal, a line cutter, ignorant, child abuser or a health hazard. But by doing nothing it is effect trying to sail a ship with un repaired water leaks.


----------



## Justme (Jul 15, 2014)

People seem to forget in Britain and America when they moan about immigrants that their ancestors were likely to have been immigrants once!


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 15, 2014)

Just my observation locally....  saw a  detention center in Galveston, Tx. (on TV)  that is holding 150 of these illegal people right now. I wonder what the building was before they came? ..maybe it's a government  building? 
.. 
Looks to be much nicer than any homeless shelter around. .. taxpayers are paying, and someone is getting squeezed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 15, 2014)

Justme said:


> People seem to forget in Britain and America when they moan about immigrants that their ancestors were likely to have been immigrants once!



That was when the countries were still fresh and new and could afford to support the immigrants - those immigrants actually _worked_ to improve their new home and attempted to learn the language and the ways of the country.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jul 15, 2014)

It's turning into the largest influx of asylum seekers on U.S. soil since the 1980 Mariel boatlift out of Cuba.

Since October, more than 52,000 children — most from Central America and many of them unaccompanied by adults — have been taken into custody. That's nearly double last year's total and 10 times the number from 2009.
President Obama has called on Congress to supply nearly $4 billion simply to deal with the problem. In the meantime, U.S. officials are doing what they can to discourage Central Americans from sending their children in the false belief they will readily be admitted to live with relatives.
As the crisis continues, here's an explainer on some of the key questions facing policymakers:
*What is fueling this influx? Why have so many children from Central America attempted to enter the U.S. over the past nine months?*
A study by the U.N. High Commissioner for Refugees found that 58 percent of the unaccompanied children are motivated by safety concerns, fearing conditions back home.
Their home countries have been racked by gang violence, fueled by the drug trade. According to U.S. Customs and Border Protection, "Salvadoran and Honduran children ... come from extremely violent regions where they probably perceive the risk of traveling alone to the U.S. preferable to remaining at home."
There's violence in Guatemala, too. Many Guatemalan children, however, come from poor rural areas and may be seeking economic opportunities. The same is true for children from poorer parts of El Salvador. For many, the prospect of reuniting with family members in the U.S. is also a powerful motivating force.
Central American families may have been misled by rumors — often spread by profit-seeking smugglers — that their children will readily be reunited with relatives already in the U.S.
Republicans argue that the president's 2012 decision not to deport so-called dreamers — young adults brought to the country illegally as children — has led more families to hope for similar treatment.
*Why are Central American children treated differently than Mexican children attempting to cross the border illegally?*
U.S. policy allows Mexican child migrants to be sent back quickly across the border. *However, under a 2008 law meant to combat child trafficking, the Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act, children from Central America must be given a court hearing before they are deported (or allowed to stay). Given the huge backlog of cases, they may have to wait years for a hearing.*
"Because of a backlog, which is growing greatly with the recent influx, in essence a kid released tomorrow could stay in the U.S. for up to three years waiting for that date," explains NPR's Carrie Kahn. "And for most of these kids, that's three years with a long-lost relative or three years away from extreme poverty and violence."
In the meantime, as many as 90 percent of the children stay with relatives or family friends already living in the U.S., with the rest placed in foster care, according to theMigration Policy Institute.
President Obama recently asked Congress to amend the 2008 law to make it easier to repatriate Central American children more quickly.
http://wfit.org/post/whats-causing-latest-immigration-crisis-brief-explainer

Unaccompanied minors fall under the bipartisan law, William Wilberforce Trafficking Victims Protection Reauthorization Act of 2008, which passed the House and Senate unanimously and was signed into law by President George W. Bush.

That law says the children cannot be sent back. They must instead be held humanely by the Department of Health and Human Services until the courts release them to a “suitable family member” in this country.
The child “shall be promptly placed in the least restrictive setting that is in the best interest of the child,” the law stipulates. “Placement of child trafficking victims may include placement in an Unaccompanied Refugee Minor program … if a suitable family member is not available to provide care.”
Department of Homeland Security (DHS) sources say more than 80 percent of these children will find permanent homes in the U.S., with either family or foster homes and not be sent back to Central America.
[FONT=proxima-nova, Georgia]http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/politic...hind-central-american-immigrant-wave-u-s-law/
[/FONT]
The below article has more on the 2008 law and how President Obama is trying to get it changed so that the illegal immigrates can be deported faster.
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/...n-obama-deportation-children-border/11915723/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2014)

I agree with Sifu, our ancestors were proud to become Americans, learned the English language as best they could, are were mostly hard-working, productive, tax-paying citizens.  They didn't just come to this country for free handouts.  The immigrants who come here and do the right thing, seem to be less and less.  They didn't send their diseased wives and kids here to take advantage.


----------



## Mirabilis (Jul 15, 2014)

Justme said:


> People seem to forget in Britain and America when they moan about immigrants that their ancestors were likely to have been immigrants once!



I think a lot of the negative sentiment out there is because way of too many of the ilegal immigrants have come here to become a burden to the economy.  This has been happening for many years but it becomes noticeable when the economy is tight.  When we are hurting for money, we look around to see what's going on and who is abusing the system, etc and we cannot ignore the fact that a lot of these people are taking advantage of the system.  I know because i have personally witnessed it all these years both in California and in Florida.  Every time I meet immigrants who came here illegally and got some kind of amnesty or work program, who do not want to go to school and do not want to learn the language because they know we have a system in place who helps you with food and rent, I know we the taxpayers are paying for that.  The US has been way too generous and we need to push back and enforce the rules.


----------



## WhatInThe (Jul 15, 2014)

Justme said:


> People seem to forget in Britain and America when they moan about immigrants that their ancestors were likely to have been immigrants once!



People didn't forget. When the Europeans started coming to North America there were no clearly defined borders or laws. These illegal border crossers are admitting they know crossing the border illegally is a crime and/or deportable offense by assuming they will get amnesty-amnesty doesn't come into play unless there is a crime to be overlooked. To top if off if you come across a wall, check points, armed patrols, fences etc I'd say that's a pretty good indication of STAY OUT!. When the Euros came they ran across pristine untouched land with no signs or barriers.

And the last century of immigrants and citizens went through the process to get legal residency and citizenship. What you have now is a bunch of immigrants who think they are special. They are actually insulting the people that went through the process legally. They insult the people living here who obey the law everyday and do not want or use government services. The current batch of border crossers are line cutters in every sense of the word. They are bypassing the lines at the legal entrances to the country and once here they are demanding service. The fact many sneak across the border and try to avoid the border patrol tells they me they know they are committing a crime. If they are sincere about becoming a US citizen or legal residency show up for a deportation hearing, actually apply for citizenship or a green card. But why should any country be forced to do business with criminals or selfish individuals who demand to go to the front of line along with getting special treatment.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 15, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I agree with Sifu, our ancestors were proud to become Americans, learned the English language as best they could, are were mostly hard-working, productive, tax-paying citizens.  They didn't just come to this country for free handouts.  The immigrants who come here and do the right thing, seem to be less and less.




I agree totally. This is precisely what happens here in the uk these last few years. prior to these Eastern European influxes we had all sort of nations come to the UK, and they may not have been welcomed initially by many but they proved their worth by working hard and paying into the sytem, but this new hundreds of thousands are a different breed entirely and make no secret about the fact they are here to milk the sytem for whatever they can get.

Not entirely their fault to be fair because I'm sure that many of us would do the same in a foreign country if we learned that we could be given free housing, medical and sociall security without ever having worked and paid into the system for it, but the worst effect of it all is that it has broken or seriously damaged the infrastructure in many of our towns and cities where  hospitals and schools can no longer cope due to the overwhelming strain caused by thousands of immigrants, and reports of school where only 1% or less of the children can speak English and up to 35 different languages being spoken by the children in any one classroom . How on earth can they be taught anything?


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 16, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> That was when the countries were still fresh and new and could afford to support the immigrants - those immigrants actually _worked_ to improve their new home and attempted to learn the language and the ways of the country.



I agree Phil. Even today there is a legal way to come here.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 4, 2014)

This bugs me, and I see it every time I get into one of these issues, and actually start watching news/talk shows.  Am I crazy or is this guy doing every thing he can to avoid her direct question??

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ama-immigration-actions-spending-fight-looms/

and please try to not worry about it being Fox or whatever, lets focus on the conversation in the video, fair enough??  I don't care which "side" posed a question, I just don't trust the person being questioned if they avoid the dang question??


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2014)

Many people in politics will avoid giving a straight answer to questions, and that is on both sides of the fence.  I can't take any interview from Kelly too seriously, but I wonder what's the importance of what she was trying to ask, guess I just missed the point there, sorry.

One thing I can say, is my views regarding illegal immigrants here in the US have _greatly _changed, after learning more information about the whole reason for those who flee to this country, and considering the lack of actions taken by any of our past administrations to close the border or deal with the illegals. 

 I found myself listening to the talking heads too much, and all they were saying was very biased.  As I looked at alternative news sources, I saw the reality of the other side, the immigrants themselves, and the US unwillingness to stop border crossings in the past. I'm all for the President's action on immigration reform, haven't been listening to too much news though these last couple of days.  At least he's trying to address the whole situation here, something I have not seen anyone else in power do. I've posted this here in another thread:



> Some information I was reading about the historical reasons behind all this illegal immigration of refugees fleeing their countries to the US (and other countries), so perhaps we are partly responsible for creating this problem to begin with?...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/0...n_5596125.html
> 
> 
> _
> ...


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 4, 2014)

But if it's an unimportant question, why not just answer it??  I'm really not asking SB because I think I understand it already.  I have no doubt we are responsible.


----------



## Debby (Dec 5, 2014)

nwlady said:


> This bugs me, and I see it every time I get into one of these issues, and actually start watching news/talk shows.  Am I crazy or is this guy doing every thing he can to avoid her direct question??
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ama-immigration-actions-spending-fight-looms/
> 
> and please try to not worry about it being Fox or whatever, lets focus on the conversation in the video, fair enough??  I don't care which "side" posed a question, I just don't trust the person being questioned if they avoid the dang question??




Not sure why you are surprised at how that conversation went down Denise.  I think politicians all take a course called 'Obfuscating 101'.  Happens all the time.  I wish I could remember the details but recently we had an instance in our government House where the opposition party asked a question that had nothing to do with Israel and all the party rep being questioned, repeated ad nauseum, 'we are friends with Israel, yada, yada, yada'.  It was so bad I was moved to write to the guilty Party and the Speaker of the House whose responsibility is to direct and guide those morons on how to play nice and I informed him that if he couldn't do his job any better than that, then maybe he should vacate the job.  I was totally PO'd.

The rule is, never answer a direct question if you can avoid it.


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 5, 2014)

Debby said:


> Not sure why you are surprised at how that conversation went down Denise.  I think politicians all take a course called 'Obfuscating 101'.  Happens all the time.  I wish I could remember the details but recently we had an instance in our government House where the opposition party asked a question that had nothing to do with Israel and all the party rep being questioned, repeated ad nauseum, 'we are friends with Israel, yada, yada, yada'.  It was so bad I was moved to write to the guilty Party and the Speaker of the House whose responsibility is to direct and guide those morons on how to play nice and I informed him that if he couldn't do his job any better than that, then maybe he should vacate the job.  I was totally PO'd.
> 
> The rule is, never answer a direct question if you can avoid it.



I suppose I am not surprised as I may sound, it's more of wanting to talk to others about how they feel, what they know, what they think about stuff like that.  But to me, that's an instant red-flag, I assume lying by omission, or scared to tell it like it is (which I'm sure many of those being interviewed are pretty much puppets).  Seems like the best "liar" wins in the campaigning as well.  Even I know some of the "promises" made can't possibly (or logically) be kept.  As ignorant as I am, I bet I could run for pres. promise everyone a million dollar tax break and win, lol!  Wait, didn't someone actually do that?


----------



## WhatInThe (Dec 5, 2014)

Conflicting news from Republicons today. Ranking Republicon says full Amnesty in 2015

http://dailycaller.com/2014/12/04/top-gop-leader-promises-total-amnesty-in-2015/

Most leaks of information and/or sound bytes have a purpose so other than horse trading why is Sessions implying this. Secret deal between the Demorats and Republicons? 

Rumor also has it the executive order on amnesty was never signed by Obama to avoid impeachment so the DHS head might be the only one liable.

http://www.wnd.com/2014/12/head-fake-obama-never-signed-amnesty-order/

Eh, business as usual in Washington DC world


----------



## AprilT (Dec 5, 2014)

Speaking of immigration, I just found out my best friend who was brought here, and lived here legally when she was age 3, her mother and stepfather met and married while he was in the military in the Philippines while he was stationed there, parents went on to have five other girls all of them considered US citizens, but she's not though she always thought she was and was at one point told she no longer had to keep going to the post office to renew certain papers because she was at that point Grandfathered in.  

Only in the past few years has she been fighting to get her citizenship status reinstated, but with all the changes that took place in recent years she's been caught up in the mess and is facing deportation.  This woman has no connection to the Philippines, no family there that she knows, like I said, she was brought here and raised here since she was 3 years of age and honestly had no idea, she wasn't considered a citizen, never had a problem before with the dmv, till just a few years back.  We've been friends for more than 25 years, this is mind blowing to me.  She has the id number for her identity that was given to her and for what was always used for renewal prior to having been told she was grandfathered in.  We understand why they made the final decision, but it's still wrong.  She evidently was supposed to file a form or something when she was grandfathered in, but she has since done everthing they asked her to do and had gotten to the process where they where she even completed the citizenship test just prior to being sworn in when a oopsie came to the processor's desk with the question of did have you voted.  ding, ding, ding.  But as she said, she hadn't lied, she was under the impression she was a citizen, call her ignorant, but, she had been registered and legal to vote every other election prior to the point where there was a misunderstanding about the paperwork, which she's paid hundreds and hundreds of dollars to immigration to get in order, they have her childhood pics when she first came to this country in their folder. 

This is in incredulous, I'm sure some won't have sympathy, but imagine if the only home you've known since you were 3 and you are about to turn 50 and you are told, sorry, but, this is no longer a place to call home, nearly 47 years after the fact and you thought you were doing your civic duty.  Hard working, has paid taxes all her working years.  My heart is breaking, this is my best friend and I can't help her.....Yep lawyer told her not to be upset, but, to expect a letter in the mail, soon, stating actions are being taken to deportate.  Lawyer says she will try to fight further as best she can, so try, try, try, not to worry too much.  Uh, uh.  I think my friend is  now into year three of this battle.  This was suppose to be the final ruling.

I don't need to hear how stupid my friend was, we both know where she made her mistake, still, this is a travesty of how messed up this system is when so much worse has been done by members of congress and many born citizens that drain the resources of this great country.  Yet this person's went into the immigration office told them everything, didn't lie when they asked her questions and yet, here she is, about to lose everything she's ever known.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 5, 2014)

That's so sad, my heart goes out to your friend, I can't even imagine what she's been through or how she's feeling about all this.


----------



## AprilT (Dec 5, 2014)

Thank you Sea, we've both teared up over this several times, but, the fear in pain she's dealing with at this time is way more than I can fathom at this moment.  I am sick to my stomach, but she's taking it one day at a time and trying to stay positive even so.

PS.  I forgot to mention several of her family members are presently serving in the armed forces at least three of them her sister's children whom she spends time with and communicates with often.  Just ironic.


----------

